# Bruit charnière MacBook Pro.....



## hrurussia (6 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! Encore moi, avec mon MacBook pro visiblement plein de problèmes... J'explique donc le dernier en date. Lorsque j'ouvre et ferme mon MBP, enfin l'écran quoi, j'entends souvent un petit craquement du coté droit, au niveau du bouton d'allumage, je pense que ca vient de la charnière, de plus, quand je prends le MBP dans ma main ou dans mes bras pour le bouger d'une pièce à l'autre il craque beaucoup...
Je l'ai utilisé normalement en le transportant de temps en temps dans mon sac avec une housse assez épaisse et rembourée et en faisant bien attention à mon sac bien sur.
J'attends vos avis sur mon problème. Autrement, aucune gène à l'ouverture, juste ce bruit à l'ouverture qui disparait souvent et lorsque que j'appuie vers le patin droit en dessous du lecteur cd. Merci


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Avril 2010)

La charnière a été un peu trop serrée à la fabrication et à un moment quelconque, tu as légèrement - à ton insu - exercé une petite torsion sur la coque.
J'ai eu cela à un moment et c'est disparu à l'usage.
Si ce n'était pas le cas, il faut faire revoir avant l'expiration de la garantie.

C'est agaçant mais surtout inquiétant à plus d'un titre car une tension trop vive au niveau de la charnière pourrait entraîner localement de petites fissures de la coque ou sur le bas de l'écran.

Je pense avoir quelque peu "aidé" la solution en exerçant volontairement de très légères torsions sur la coque, partie inférieure et non pas celle qui comporte l'écran, bien entendu.
Mais cette manip. je l'ai assumée à mes risques et périls et parce que j'étais couvert par l'Apple Care.

Ne surtout pas recourir à un quelconque produit.

Nous avons peut-être eu un ordi de la même chaîne, sait-on ??


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Ici un fil entier dédié aux pb de charnières sur les MBP


----------



## Zeldarks (7 Avril 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème, j'ai donc joins le service apple, qui m'a dis que c'était un problème "cosmétique" et donc non pris en compte par la garantie ! Quel SCANDALE !

Je voulais donc savoir qu'elle recours avez vous eu face à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tristaneuro (7 Avril 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème : à la fermeture, l'écran claque ou grince selon le cas. Cela vient de la charnière (boudin noir entre l'écran lui même et le bloc alu), dans mon cas plutôt du côté gauche. Parfois, lorsque je ferme assez lentement l'écran, ça craque tellement que j'ai l'impression que l'écran va casser. 

Personnellement, je l'ai ramené chez un Premium Reseler près de chez moi, résultat : ils ont "réaligné" l'écran sur le reste du boîtier alu. Cela n'a rien changé, ça a même empiré. Le technicien m'a dit qu'il n'y avait q'une solution : changer l'écran ou rien (pas de changement de la pièce incriminée, vous avez déjà vu ça vous ?!), vu le prix de l'écran, il a évidemment rien fait...

Je trouve cela scandaleux, moi j'ai switché il y a 8 mois. J'ai payé mon MBP 1500 euros, je m'attendais à une machine PARFAITE. Alors je sais que notre cas est rare parmi les millions d'ordinateurs vendus dans le monde par APPLE. Cette entreprise était dans mon esprit gage de qualité et les gens qui prennent la défense systématique d'APPLE m'énervent en disant "fallait pas s'attendre à ce que ce soit irréprochable", "le moindre grincement suscite des milliers de posts". 

Quand on achète une Aston Martin, on peut la garder 40 ans sans qu'elle rouille. Moi je croyais que j'avais acheté l'Aston Martin de l'informatique. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, la garantie se terminant en août, je le ramène dès que possible chez le premium reseler en exigeant qu'ils réparent ça. 


[/FONT]


----------



## N3ox (7 Avril 2010)

Même problème chez moi.

En fait l'écran est décalé sur la gauche, ce qui fait que la charnière frotte contre la coque alu et se raye. Premier passage à l'Apple Store : ils ont essayé de décaler l'écran sans succès, c'est devenu pire. Deuxième passage : même chose, le bruit est devenu vraiment gênant. Bonne nouvelle ceci étant dit, le bonhomme m'a dit, un peu contraint je l'avoue, que la seule solution était de remplacer l'écran, et que ce remplacement serait pris en charge par la garantie.

J'attends donc la sortie des nouveaux MBP et fais réparer mon actuel.

Bon courage à tous !


----------



## Zeldarks (7 Avril 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais de ce pas faire une video chez le Premium Reseler pour exiger une réparation ou un geste commercial comme m'a dit de faire l'interlocuteur que j'ai eu de l'assistance apple...

En tout cas c'est très décevant, mon premier Mac et déjà décu... pas pour la globalité du mac mais pour ce SAV pitoyable...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Avril 2010)

J'ai le même problème. Le seul hic c'est que c'est mon outil de travail, je peux pas me permettre de le laisser partir au sav. Il à 6 mois. Quelle solution d'offre à moi ?


----------



## hrurussia (7 Avril 2010)

J'ai appelé Apple, visiblement c'est pas grave un petit crack, tant que ca empeche pas de fermer l'écran...


----------



## salamander (7 Avril 2010)

Une petite question pour vous tous, sur quelle type de mbpro vous avez ce problème en majorité, 13", 15", ou 17", unibody ou pas ??


----------



## hrurussia (7 Avril 2010)

Macbook Pro 15" Mid 2009. Je verrais avec le temps si ca empire mais en tout cas si oui cela rajoutera de la déception à celle que j'ai déjà face à Apple. Tous mes ipods sont morts alors que le plus vieux a 2 ans et que j'utilise des housses des coques et que j'y fais assez attention...


----------



## salamander (8 Avril 2010)

C'est à croire qu'il y a vraiment de mauvaises séries .... De mon côté, le seul souci pour le moment avec Apple, c'est l'apparition de lignes blanches sur mon iPod au bout de 8mois, et qu'on m'a échangé en 4 ou 5 jours.... Jusque là, pas de problème sur mon mbpro.... Je croise les doigts. Pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai l'impression que la pièce noire en bas de l'écran qui recouvre la charnière est fixée de façon souple, peut être que le problème vient de là car si on appuie dessus ça craque un peu...


----------



## N3ox (8 Avril 2010)

Il y a deux pièces noires qui composent la charnière : celle que l'on voit et qui peut se déplacer, simplement esthétique, et celle qui est en dessous, beaucoup plus rigide. À mon avis, c'est la deuxième qui couine quand on ferme l'écran.

Par rapport à ce que dit Apple, du fait que ça n'est pas très grave qu'elle couine, c'est aussi ce que je pense... Ça n'est pas grave mais c'est HYPER chiant... Genre perso je réveille mes camarades de classe qui dorment en cours quand je ferme mon MBP...


----------



## salamander (8 Avril 2010)

Ben ouais, c'est clair que ça fait râler, d'autant que la qualité de fabrication et les materiaux utilisés sont plutôt bien au dessus de ce que propose la plupart des autres fabricants.


----------



## Zeldarks (9 Avril 2010)

Ce n'est certes pas grave, mais ce n'est pas normale, quand tu achetes du neuf et a ce prix la, c'est comme pour une voiture, tu n'achetes pas une voiture avec un défaut (bosse, rayures...), je trouve cela vraiment scandaleux surtout quand voit l'image que Apple veut véhiculer...

Mon problème a lieu sur le 13"


----------



## Zeldarks (10 Avril 2010)

Problème pris en charge par Apple pour ma part, après quelques appels et la vidéo + photos prises dans le premium reseler de ma ville.

Ils vont me changer l'écran, en espérant que le problème ne réapparaitra pas


----------



## Cyrillo77 (18 Mars 2013)

un écran d'occasion fais gaffe....


----------

